# The Dark Side



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

RV.Net, living up to it's reputation, took only 3 posts for some person asking for help to get some lame, off the wall response. They were asking about an Outback. I refered them to us. Jeez!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

egregg57 said:


> RV.Net, living up to it's reputation, took only 3 posts for some person asking for help to get some lame, off the wall response. They were asking about an Outback. I refered them to us. Jeez!


*WELL DONE!!!*


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

What was the question or what section was it posted in??


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Poor guy







I hope he can find his way over to the bright side
















Here we are!


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

the thread is in Travel Trailers it's title is looking to buy.......


----------



## emsley3 (Feb 27, 2007)

WOW...what a totally different attitude over there! Since the poor soul is a fellow North Carolinian, I felt the need to send him a PM inviting over here in addition to the public invite from egregg57 . Hopefully he will come this way shortly and enjoy asking questions here.

Paul


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

emsley3 said:


> WOW...what a totally different attitude over there! Since the poor soul is a fellow North Carolinian, I felt the need to send him a PM inviting over here in addition to the public invite from egregg57 . Hopefully he will come this way shortly and enjoy asking questions here.
> 
> Paul


That's it! Flood him with Outbacker kindness...he's sure to see the light


----------



## jedmunson (Apr 14, 2006)

Its like a train wreck over there and still I stop by to stare at the carnage....









Shame on me....


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

After several PM Pam has registered. Welcome aboard Pam! I don't have your screen name but I know your here!


----------



## Crismon4 (Jan 25, 2005)

Yes, welcome! I never cease to be amazed at the "strong" opinions on the "other" forum!


----------



## ncs_finer (Mar 30, 2007)

Thank you all so much for the kind words and thank you to Eric for rescuing me! LOL

Once I can get the 11-wk-old baby girl down and happy I will ask more questions.

Thank you so much!!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

*WELCOME!! WELCOME!!! WELCOME!!!!*

...once the baby is down, introduce yourself under a New Member thread! Can't wait to meet you!!

oh, geeeeez







Almost forgot to say *WELCOME !!! *


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

ncs_finer said:


> Thank you all so much for the kind words and thank you to Eric for rescuing me! LOL
> 
> Once I can get the 11-wk-old baby girl down and happy I will ask more questions.
> 
> Thank you so much!!


 There you are!! Welcome Aboard!!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

ncs_finer said:


> Thank you all so much for the kind words and thank you to Eric for rescuing me! LOL
> 
> Once I can get the 11-wk-old baby girl down and happy I will ask more questions.
> 
> Thank you so much!!


Sometimes he even rides a white horse....









but...you were indeed fortunate, ncs_finer...Eric _has_ been known to gallop that white steed right on past a damsel in distress...


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

wolfwood said:


> Thank you all so much for the kind words and thank you to Eric for rescuing me! LOL
> 
> Once I can get the 11-wk-old baby girl down and happy I will ask more questions.
> 
> Thank you so much!!


Sometimes he even rides a white horse....









but...you were indeed fortunate, ncs_finer...Eric _has_ been known to gallop that white steed right on past a damsel in distress...








[/quote]

OHH GOD there it is!!!! And AGAIN I have fouled genders up again!!!


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> Thank you all so much for the kind words and thank you to Eric for rescuing me! LOL


That's one reason we're here. Welcome.

Enjoy your new-found forum.

Mark


----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

Crismon4 said:


> Yes, welcome! I never cease to be amazed at the "strong" opinions on the "other" forum!


Things usually go smoothly in a lot of places as long as your opinion is the same as everyone elses. LOL


----------



## watervalleykampers (Jan 16, 2007)

ncs_finer said:


> Thank you all so much for the kind words and thank you to Eric for rescuing me! LOL
> 
> Once I can get the 11-wk-old baby girl down and happy I will ask more questions.
> 
> Thank you so much!!


Welcome & congrats on the new baby too!!

I saw (on that _other_ forum) that you're looking at the 26RS. Although I can't help you with the pricing (we're in Canada) I can tell you that it really does come with all of the features listed. 
Good luck!

Cheryl


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

We LOVE our 26RS. Let us know if you have any questions.

Ed


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi ncs finer
















to Outbackers! 

You won't find a friendlier bunch anywhere!
Got questions?? We're here to help


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

So glad to have you with us

Keep the posts coming


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

All I ever read on the dark side is the tow vehicles section... I get a laugh how they fight with eachother about what truck is best..

By the way.... Great save!

Carey


----------



## firemedicinstr (Apr 6, 2005)

We love our 26Rs and if your up for an adventure a co-worker just saved a TON O money buying from Lakeshore.

Ask away.........................we are a harmless lot o pirates and such.................................................

mk


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Welcome to the civilized world of Outbackers, ncs finer! And congrats on the new baby.


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

Welcome to Outbackers.Com, the home of the friendliest group of campers I know. I hope you aren't too soured by your experience on the Dark Side but you are amongst friends now. We don't promise to have all the right answers but we do promise to try to answer your questions with humor, patience and the understanding that people want answers, not lectures.

Since you are in N.C., please consider joining us at our Southeastern Outbackers Rallies throughout the year. The Summer Rally is coming up in June. We are contemplating several more for the Summer and the Fall. In addition, members meet informally all the time. If you are ever down in the Atlanta area, let us know.

I hope you find the model you want and need. We have had ours for years and love it. In fact we have one of the oldest Outbacks, an original "LiteWay" Outback. It has been great for us and our kids.

Reverie


----------



## Scott and Jamie (Aug 27, 2006)

Welcome to Outbackers Pam!!

Congrats on the new baby!! Hope your new baby gets to go outbacking soon









Scott


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

Good catch Eric! I feel as though I have witnessed someone being pulled from a flaming wreck just before the car exploded... Welcome aboard ncs- I'd be suprised if you ever look back to the dark side


----------



## pjb2cool (Apr 8, 2004)

egregg57 said:


> Thank you all so much for the kind words and thank you to Eric for rescuing me! LOL
> 
> Once I can get the 11-wk-old baby girl down and happy I will ask more questions.
> 
> Thank you so much!!


 There you are!! Welcome Aboard!!
[/quote]
Great News. Saving yet another poor soul from the dark side..WELCOME to the best camping group around.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome Pam to the Outback Family
Glad to have you as part of the family

Don


----------



## mike (Dec 17, 2006)

WELCOME!!!, I can tell u from my recent experiences that these people are some of the best u will ever find.

On another note, Paul at timberview in Illinois had a 2006 26rs new for about 15500.


----------



## Humpty (Apr 20, 2005)

Welcome Pam. I know you are in NC, but not sure what part, we are in Clayton (15 min east of Raleigh) I towed a 28BHs with a 1/2 ton Suburban for 2 years. I have a different tow vehicle now, but the process of searching for our first camperand trying to decide what we can tow is still very fresh in our minds. We will be glad to help out any way we can. If you are close to Raleigh, we would be glad to let you guys check out our Outback. I am sure you will love 'em as much as we do. Feel free to ask anything here.


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

*to Outbackers.com*


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Welcome to Outbackers!









Hope your search goes well!


----------



## where'smycoffee (Jan 28, 2007)

Welcome NCS-Finer! The people on here are a great resource and are very helpful. We are also from NC and we just bought a 26RS, so if there are any questions that we can help you with please let us know. I did check into Lakeshore as far as pricing and found that they are extremely competitive, but I then called Tom Johnson's here in NC and told them I had gotten quotes and they came right in line with lakeshore.

Anyway, Good luck and congratulations on the new baby!


----------

